# HBO GO won't remember activation



## mwecksell (Jan 20, 2005)

Every time I launch HBO GO on my Roamio Plus, it requires that I activate by going to hbogo.com/activate and entering a new code.

It then works perfectly, until the next day.

Does anyone know why I have this problem? For what it's worth, I'm using HBO on Optimum / Cablevision.

My Apple TV did the activation once, years ago, and has kept it ever since.

---matt


----------



## jmallory (Jun 13, 2002)

I have the same issue.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

jmallory said:


> I have the same issue.


As do I. I stopped using it on TiVo add that to the list with Amazon since it won't update new releases.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Which cable provider do you guys have? I'm wondering if it's specfic to a specific provider.


----------



## aggets (Sep 25, 2006)

Same here. I have Charter near Madison WI


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I have the problem, and I'm on Verizon FiOS in Pennsylvania.


----------



## aggets (Sep 25, 2006)

aggets said:


> Same here. I have Charter near Madison WI


Im still on 20.5.6 Signed up for priority updating but haven't gotten it yet. Does any one have the problem with the newest release?


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Same here. I have to RE-Activate it with Charter all the time.

It seems to remember the activation for a short time(a day or so?) and then it forgets.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Which cable provider do you guys have? I'm wondering if it's specfic to a specific provider.


I have Mediacom.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

So, as a follow up my Roamio Basic does NOT have this issue. It holds its activation fine. It's just my Roamio Plus that keeps losing it.


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

Same problem on my Roamio Pro on Cox. Besides that it works really well.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

I have the same problem (Brighthouse) - However I found if I exit and relaunch HBOGO that the 2nd time the app loads it remembers the device.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm.... I remember there use to be a similar issue with the Nextflix app. Where it would think you weren't logged in but if you relauched it would work the second time. So hopefully they know what's causing this and can fix it in an upcoming update.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

After months of perfect Netflix use, my bolt refused to play any videos. Saw my recents, etc, but got an error on playing. 

I restarted the Bolt and all is fine again. 

Computers like reboots occasionally.


----------



## stevelion (Aug 2, 2014)

I have same problem. Cable company is Charter Spectrum.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I just removed hbo go, like video on demand, it's more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

aggets said:


> Im still on 20.5.6 Signed up for priority updating but haven't gotten it yet. Does any one have the problem with the newest release?


Everyone is still on 20.5.6 and should have HBOGO. The release of HBOGO has nothing to do with the upcoming software update.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

If I launch the HBO Go app, itself, I'm having to (re)activate every day on Time Warner, but if I access it via a One Pass or via a search that results in an item being available on HBO Go, I can access that item on HBO Go without needing to (re)activate.


----------



## aggets (Sep 25, 2006)

waynomo said:


> Everyone is still on 20.5.6 and should have HBOGO. The release of HBOGO has nothing to do with the upcoming software update.


I guess what I was wondering is if the new update would fix the problem.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

same issue, Cox cable, Premiere


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

HBO Go was somehow removed from my video providers list. I added it back and had to re-activate. I haven't tried accessing it again in the last day or two to see if it remembers who I am.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Check out this post if you are having this issue.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10812054#post10812054

Scott


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

How do I get hbo go on a roamio? I've been using it on my roku because I didn't know the tivo could do it


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

CrashHD said:


> How do I get hbo go on a roamio? I've been using it on my roku because I didn't know the tivo could do it


Settings and Messages --> Settings --> Channels --> My Video Providers

Then look for HBO Go and select it. Then it should show in your My Shows list where Netflix, Hulu etc. is.


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

On my Roamio Basic yesterday I had to re-activate. Then I tried two of my mini's and they did not need to re-activate. Then I tried my Roamio Plus and I had to re-activate. I had activated all these machines on the same day as soon as Time Warner was added to the provider list.

So in my house the mini's seemed to hold the activation but the Roamio's (basic and plus) did not. I did not try to close and reopen HBOGo on either Roamio last night. I did not reactivate the plus last night but just now I was able to open HBOGo on the plus and it did not ask to reactivate.

I have Time Warner.


----------



## dcbritboy (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, it keeps asking me to reactivate as well it is getting quite annoying.:down:


----------

